

Demo of iPhone Earth - mqt
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/26/demo-of-iphone-earth/

======
thwarted
I can see it now: "every time I tilt my iPhone to avoid the glare/reflection
on the non-matte screen, I end up looking at something different."

------
axod
Sort of cool, but would people use it?

------
josefresco
That's a lot of sweaty thumb action to get the map to zoom. I would think some
sort of text entry would be quicker for most folks. Pretty and cool though,
which I guess is what we expect from Apple products (form over function)

 _ducks_

